# لماذا مصر ...........؟؟؟؟؟



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*لكل إنسان أم واحدة ....... وأنا لى ثلاث .....

أم أنجبتنى من رحمها ....

وأم أنجبتنى من جرن معموديتها

وأم أنجبتنى من طين تربتها .....

والثلاث أبكونى ..... فليس لى قدرة على فراق أى منهم .....

ولنحكى معا عن أمى الثالثة ..... التى أنجبتنى من طين تربتها .... فنموت فى شوارعها وازقتها ..... اشرب من نيلها .... واستدفئ بشمسها ..... والهو تحت امطارها ..... 

لى أخوة كثيرين لهم نفس الأم .... منهم من أنجبته .... ومنهم من تبنته .... فمنهم هكسوس .... ومنهم فرس .... ومنهم بطالمة يونانيون ..... ومنهم رومانيون ..... ومنهم بدو من العربان .... ومنهم فاطميون تونسيون .... ومنهم رعاع العالم من المماليك ..... ومنهم أكراد ايوبيين ....... ومنهم اتراك عثمانيين .... ومنهم ألبان ....... ومنهم فرنساويين ..... ومنهم إنجليز ......

من كل ملة اتبنت مصر بنين ..... منهم خونة .... ومنهم قوادين .... وكل اللى كان يتجوز أمى .... مصر ..... لازم اقوله ...... عمى .... وإلا السيف موجود ......

لن نجد بلد فى العالم بلد مثل مصر ..... احتلال دائم ... من 525 قبل الميلاد وحتى 1954 بعد الميلاد .... شوفوا بقى لينا كام عم ؟؟؟؟؟

فاصل ونعود ...... *


----------



## soul & life (6 أكتوبر 2013)

بانتظارك


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*متابعة بشغف *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش هادخل فى التاريخ المكتوب بأيد الأخوة المتبنيين ..... ولا بأيد الأخوة الحقيقيين .... فالمتبنيين خاينيين .... والحقيقيين جبنا ..... خوافيين 

هادخل فى التاريخ اللى مفهوش كذب ...... للكتاب المقدس ..... كتاب أمى التانية .... اللى باعت أمى التالتة ...... عشان الكرسى ..... ويا له من كرسى .... ضاع عشانه أجيال وملايين .....

ما علينا ...... مش هاخش فى المواجع ..... لأنها كتير ....

نشوف مصر فى الكتاب المقدس ..... أخبار مصر أيه .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ابونا ابراهيم ..... جاء إلى مصر بسبب الجوع فى كنعان ...... لماذا مصر يا أبو الأباء ...؟؟؟ ألم تكن الشام أمامك .....؟؟؟ ألم تكن أراضى ما بين النهرين أمامك ....؟؟؟ حيث عشيرتك .....
[Q-BIBLE]
وَحَدَثَ جُوعٌ فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْحَدَرَ أَبْرَامُ إِلَى مِصْرَ لِيَتَغَرَّبَ هُنَاكَ لأَنَّ الْجُوعَ فِي الأَرْضِ كَانَ شَدِيداً, وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا قَرُبَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مِصْرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِسَارَايَ امْرَأَتِهِ: إِنِّي قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكِ امْرَأَةٌ حَسَنَةُ الْمَنْظَرِ فَيَكُونُ إِذَا رَآكِ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ هَذِهِ امْرَأَتُهُ فَيَقْتُلُونَنِي وَيَسْتَبْقُونَكِ, قُولِي إِنَّكِ أُخْتِي لِيَكُونَ لِي خَيْرٌ بِسَبَبِكِ وَتَحْيَا نَفْسِي مِنْ أَجْلِكِ.
فَحَدَثَ لَمَّا دَخَلَ أَبْرَامُ إِلَى مِصْرَ أَنَّ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ رَأَوُا الْمَرْأَةَ أَنَّهَا حَسَنَةٌ جِدّاً, وَرَآهَا رُؤَسَاءُ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَدَحُوهَا لَدَى فِرْعَوْنَ فَأُخِذَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِلَى بَيْتِ فِرْعَوْنَ, فَصَنَعَ إِلَى أَبْرَامَ خَيْراً بِسَبَبِهَا وَصَارَ لَهُ غَنَمٌ وَبَقَرٌ وَحَمِيرٌ وَعَبِيدٌ وَإِمَاءٌ وَأُتُنٌ وَجِمَالٌ, فَضَرَبَ الرَّبُّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَبَيْتَهُ ضَرَبَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً بِسَبَبِ سَارَايَ امْرَأَةِ أَبْرَامَ, فَدَعَا فِرْعَوْنُ أَبْرَامَ وَقَالَ: مَا هَذَا الَّذِي صَنَعْتَ بِي؟ لِمَاذَا لَمْ تُخْبِرْنِي أَنَّهَا امْرَأَتُكَ؟ لِمَاذَا قُلْتَ هِيَ أُخْتِي حَتَّى أَخَذْتُهَا لِي لِتَكُونَ زَوْجَتِي؟ وَالآنَ هُوَذَا امْرَأَتُكَ! خُذْهَا وَاذْهَبْ!. فَأَوْصَى عَلَيْهِ فِرْعَوْنُ رِجَالاً فَشَيَّعُوهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَكُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ[/Q-BIBLE]

وحتى فى هذا ...... كانت مصر كريمة ..... وقدمت له غنى فوق غناه .....

ووهبته هاجر ...... سبب بلاء العالم ..... بإنجابها إسماعيل .... 

هنا حدث النسب العائلى بين العبرانيين ...... وبين العربان ....

فسارة أنجبت اسحاق ...... وانجبت هاجر اسماعيل ....

ومن اسحاق جاء اليهود ..... ومن اسماعيل جاء العرب .... من أم مصرية ....

ورغم صلة الدم ...... صارت دماء كل منهم حلالاً لكل منهم

*


----------



## soul & life (7 أكتوبر 2013)

+متابعة+


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*[Q-BIBLE]وَسَكَنَ (إسماعيل) فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ. وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ (تك  21 :  21)

13- وَهَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ حَسَبَ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ: 
نَبَايُوتُ بِكْرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ 
وَقِيدَارُ 
وَأَدَبْئِيلُ 
وَمِبْسَامُ.
وَمِشْمَاعُ 
وَدُومَةُ 
وَمَسَّا.
وَحَدَارُ 
وَتَيْمَا 
وَيَطُورُ 
وَنَافِيشُ 
وَقِدْمَةُ.
هَؤُلاَءِ هُمْ بَنُو إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَهَذِهِ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ بِدِيَارِهِمْ وَحُصُونِهِمْ. اثْنَا عَشَرَ رَئِيساً حَسَبَ قَبَائِلِهِمْ (تك 25 : 13 - 16)[/Q-BIBLE]

وها مصر صارت أماً لبنى إسماعيل ...... العربان ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*وجاء يوسف, أحد الأسباط, إلى مصر ...... مُباعاً من قبل أخوته .....وكان له من العمر سبعة عشر عاما ...... فتى يافع ..... جميل الصورة ..... وسكن, كعبد, فى مسكن أحد كبار رجال الدولة ...... 
وارادت زوجة هذا الرجل خيانة زوجها مع ذلك الفتى العبرانى ..... لكن الرب حفظه بنعمته وصانه من الوقوع .... رغم عدم وجود شريعة مكتوبة تمنعه من هذا السقوط .... لكن كان للرب خطة ..... ستبدأ من يوسف ....
وسُجن يوسف ....... فكان الرب معه ايضا ..... فلابد أن تتحقق مقاصد الرب

وكانت أحلام فرعون .... وكان تفسيرها من قبل يوسف .....

وكانت نقطة تحول فى تاريخ الحكومات فى مصر ..... وصارت حكومة مركزية .. يقودها يوسف .... رئيس وزراء مصر .... 

ونجت مصر من المجاعة .... إذ كان لابد أن تتحقق مقاصد الرب ....

وتزوج يوسف من مصر ..... زوجة مصرية ..... وينجب منها إبنان ..... ليكون سبطان فى أسباط اليهود من أم مصرية ....... وهكذا تغلغلت مصر أيضا فى أنساب العبرانيين ....

فصارت مصر بهذا فى أنساب العرب ..... والعبرانيين ......  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*وجاء يعقوب, إسرائيل, إلى مصر ..... ومعه ابنائه وابنته .... مع زوجاتهم .... واحفاده .... وله من العمر 130 سنة ..... وسكن فى أرض جاسان ..... محافظة الشرقية حاليا ...... واستوطنوا مصر .... مع بنى عيسو ايضا ...... وهكذا بدأ الهكسوس فى الإستطيان فى مصر ..... 

ومات يعقوب وانضم لأبائه بشيبة صالحة .....

ومات يوسف وله من العمر 110 سنة ... قضى منها 93 سنة فى مصر ....

وظل العبرانيين .... بنى يعقوب ..... والأعراب .... بنى عيسو واسماعيل .... فى أرض جاسان ..... 

وتبنتهم مصر كبنين ..... كعادتها دائما..... إذا كان لابد أن تتحقق مقاصد الرب .....*


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2013)

:ab4:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

> وحتى فى هذا ...... كانت مصر كريمة ..... وقدمت له غنى فوق غناه .....


​


> ووهبته هاجر ...... سبب بلاء العالم ..... بإنجابها إسماعيل .... ​



​ 
المهم حابه اسالك سؤال بجد 
انتو كاقباط مين؟ مادمتم مش عرب او يهود او هكسوس
ممكن تحكي لي تاريخكم؟ امتى سكنتم مصر ومن نسل مين؟​​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2013)

احنا من نسل حام ياهيفاء نوح كان عنده 3 اولاد 
سام وحام ويافث 
احنا من نسل حام , مصرايم ( ابو المصريين ) ابن حام ابن نوح 
العرب من نسل سام ابن نوح 
احنا نسلين مختلفين تماما 
احنا ولاد عم مع العرب , لكن مش من نفس النسل او مش من نفس الاب
وده اللى بنقوله من زمان محدش مصدق


----------



## peace_86 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*كمل يا أستاذنا... أسلوبك جميل.*


----------



## grges monir (11 أكتوبر 2013)

متابع بشغف


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اي احنا المسؤلين عن كااااااااااافة عمليات الارهابيه
احنا مسؤلين عن المجااااااعات وعن التخلف وعن التلوث
وعن الحروب احنا اللي نوسوس للناس بالشرور

....
لما المسيح يطيب خاطر ابراهيم عليه السلام ويبارك اسماعيل عليه السلام 


(أَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ، فَقَدِاسْتَجَبْتُ لِطِلْبكَ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ. سَأُبَارِكُهُ حَقّاً، وَأَجْعَلُهُ مُثْمِراً، وَأُكَثِّرُ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ جِدّاً فَيَكُونُ أَباً لاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيساً، وَيُصْبِحُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً" سفر التكوين 

(وَسَأُقِيمُ مِنِ ابْنِ الْجَارِيَةِ أُمَّةً أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِكَ)
)
ولما يرسل ملاك يوصي هاجر باسماعيل عليه السلام 

(وَسَمِعَ اللهُ بُكَاءَ الصَّبِيِّ، فَنَادَى مَلاَكُ اللهِ هَاجَرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ لَهَا: مَا الَّذِي يُزْعِجُكِ يَاهَاجَرُ لاَ تَخَافِي، لأَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ سَمِعَ بُكَاءَ الصَّبِيِّ مِنْ حَيْثُ هُوَ مُلْقًى. قُومِي وَاحْمِلِي الصَّبِيَّ، وَتَشَبَّثِي بِهِ لأَنَّنِي سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً عَظِيمَةً)



تجي انت وتقول ان ولادته سبب لبلاء العالم !


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> احنا من نسل حام ياهيفاء نوح كان عنده 3 اولاد
> سام وحام ويافث
> احنا من نسل حام , مصرايم ( ابو المصريين ) ابن حام ابن نوح
> العرب من نسل سام ابن نوح
> ...



شكرا على معلومه روز.. لكن ليش محد مصدق؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعد موت يوسف ..... وابيه ..... والأسباط جميعهم .... صمت التاريخ الإنجيلى 400 سنة تقريبا ......

والغريب فى الأمر أن التاريخ الفرعونى صمت أيضا ..... ففترة تواجد من اسماهم التاريخ الفرعونى "ملوك الرعاة" فى مصر ..... فترة قاحلة تأريخياً ..... لا نعلم عنها إلا أن هؤلاء القوم استطونوا الوجه البحرى ..... واتخذوا من صان الحجر بمحافظة الشرقية, أرض جاسان إنجيليا, عاصمة لهم ... وكان اسم تلك المدينة فى زمنهم "صوعن" ..... ثم صار اسمها "تانيس" ...... وبعدها صان الحجر .....

حتى جاء أحمس ..... وطرد الهكسوس .... لكنه أبقى على العبرانيين ..... واستعبدهم بعبودية مرة ...... وخطط لأبادتهم .... بقتل كل مواليدهم من الذكور ..... 

لكن كان للرب مقاصد لابد أن تتم .....

فاستبقت حتشبسوت ابنة أحمس أبن ذكر ..... هو موسى ..... أى المنتشل من الماء بالهيروغليفية .....

ومات أحمس .... وتولت حتشبسوت الحكم .... وجعلت من موسى ذراعها الأيمن ... فبنى لها ما يُسمى بـ "الدير البحرى" ...... وبدأ فى رعاية قومه من العبرانيين .... حتى قتل أحد المصريين فى دفاعه عن بنى العبرانيين ..... فوجد زوج حتشبسوت فرصة للتخلص منه وجد فى طلبه ...... فهرب موسى من وجهه إلى سيناء ..... وظل بها 40 سنة .... وهناك تزوج من أبنة كاهن مديان ..... وهو من نسل سام .... 

وبعد تمام الأربعون سنة بدأ الوهيم الرب فى تنفيذ خطته ...... فلابد من خروج بنى إبراهيم من مصر وتملكهم لأرض كنعان .... ليتم خلاص العالم فى أورشليم .... حيث تم دفن جثمان آدم فى موقع الجمجمة ....

وهنا كان الظهور الأول الرب الخليقة علنا والتحدث مع البشر .... على الجبل .... ترائى الرب لموسى ...... فى أرض مصر ...... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*وعاد موسى لفرعون ..... أمنحتب الثاني .... من اعتلى عرش مصر بعد أن مات تحتمس الثالث الذى كان يطلب موسى لقتله المصرى ....وكان فرعون هذا صغير السن .... تحت سيطرة مشير له, من ممكن تسميته رئيس الوزراء فى زمننا, وكان رجل من كبار رجال الدولة ... وكان يشغل منصبه هذا من أيام احمس .... وكان أسمه رخ مى رع ...

وحدثت الحوارات بين موسى وهارون من جهة ..... وفرعون ومشيره من جهة اخرى ...

وتوالت موافقات فرعون ثم عدوله عن موافقاته تحت تأثير نصائح مشيره ....حتى كانت الضربة العاشرة والتى مات فيها بكر أمنحتب الثاني .......وعندها وافق فرعون على خروج العبرانيين ......

لكنه عاد عن قرارة مرة أخرى ...... وقاد رخ مى رع جيوش المصريين لملاحقة العبرانيين ..... لكن هل سيستطيع الوقوف أمام مقاصد الرب .....؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهنا تحدث على ارض مصر أعجوبة الأعاجيب .... وينشق البحر الأحمر .... ويخرج بنى إسرائيل بآمان .... ويغرق مشير فرعون وجيش مصر .... فى البحر

ويبدأ فصل جديد من التاريخ .....*


----------



## soul & life (11 أكتوبر 2013)

سرد للتاريخ بطريقة ابسط من البساطة تسلم ايدك يا بابا


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ويتواصل دور مصر فى صنع التاريخ .....

فنجد سليمان يتزوج من مصرية .......

ونجد يربعام يهرب إلى مصر .....

ونجد الملاك روفائيل يقيد الشيطان فى برية مصر ....

والغريب فى الأمر سقوط مصر تحت الأحتلال متزامن مع وقوع أورشليم أيضا تحت الأحتلال

تقع مصر وأرض كنعان فى قبضة الأمبراطورية الفارسية معا

ويغزهما الأسكندر المقدومى فى نفس السنة ....

ويقعان تحت الإحتلال الرومانى معاً .....

وتحت الأحتلال العربى معا .......

وكأنهما يواجهان نفس الأقدار .....

وتعود أرض كنعان للعبرانيين ويتم إعلان قيام دولة إسرائل سنة 1948  ..... وبعدها بأربع سنوات تعود أرض مصر للمصريين سنة 1952 ......

وهناك سؤال يطرح نفسه ...... لماذا جاء السيد المسيح إلى مصر هربا من هيرودس ....

كانت الأردن قريبة ....
كانت سوريا قريبة ....
كانت العراق قريبة .....

لماذا مصر .... فى رحلة طوية وشاقة ..... حيث صحراء سيناء ..... بطول يزيد عن 600 كم

ثم المسير حتى اسيوط فى رحلة تزيد عن 500 كم ...

أى 1100 كم ...... لتصل العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر ..... وتتحقق النبوات :

لَمَّا كَانَ إِسْرَائِيلُ غُلاَماً أَحْبَبْتُهُ وَمِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي (هو  11 :  1)
يَأْتِي شُرَفَاءُ مِنْ مِصْرَ. كُوشُ تُسْرِعُ بِيَدَيْهَا إِلَى اللهِ (مز  68 :  31)
وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى وَفَاةِ هِيرُودُسَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: «مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي» (مت  2 :  15)

سؤال محير هنا ...... لماذا يا رب مصر .....؟؟؟

حتى نأتى إلى سفر الرؤيا .....فنجد مصر لها دور ايضا فى النهاية .....

وَسَأُعْطِي لِشَاهِدَيَّ فَيَتَنَبَّآنِ أَلْفاً وَمِئَتَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ يَوْماً، لاَبِسَيْنِ مُسُوحاً, هَذَانِ هُمَا الزَّيْتُونَتَانِ وَالْمَنَارَتَانِ الْقَائِمَتَانِ أَمَامِ رَبِّ الأَرْضِ, وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُؤْذِيَهُمَا، تَخْرُجُ نَارٌ مِنْ فَمِهِمَا وَتَأْكُلُ أَعْدَاءَهُمَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُؤْذِيَهُمَا فَهَكَذَا لاَ بُدَّ أَنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ, هَذَانِ لَهُمَا السُّلْطَانُ أَنْ يُغْلِقَا السَّمَاءَ حَتَّى لاَ تُمْطِرَ مَطَراً فِي أَيَّامِ نُبُوَّتِهِمَا، وَلَهُمَا سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الْمِيَاهِ أَنْ يُحَوِّلاَهَا إِلَى دَمٍ، وَأَنْ يَضْرِبَا الأَرْضَ بِكُلِّ ضَرْبَةٍ كُلَّمَا أَرَادَا, وَمَتَى تَمَّمَا شَهَادَتَهُمَا فَالْوَحْشُ الصَّاعِدُ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ سَيَصْنَعُ مَعَهُمَا حَرْباً وَيَغْلِبُهُمَا وَيَقْتُلُهُمَا, وَتَكُونُ جُثَّتَاهُمَا عَلَى شَارِعِ الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي تُدْعَى رُوحِيّاً سَدُومَ وَمِصْرَ، حَيْثُ صُلِبَ رَبُّنَا أَيْضاً.

هل لدى أحد أجابة ....... لماذا مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*ثم ... ماذا بعد *

*هل تكمل ما بدأت ... أنا في إنتظار *

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *ثم ... ماذا بعد *
> 
> *هل تكمل ما بدأت ... أنا في إنتظار *
> 
> .



*لست أعرف الأجابة حبيبى ...... فعلا لماذا نجد مصر فى تداخل مع كل الأحداث الإلهية .......؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لست أعرف الأجابة حبيبى ...... فعلا لماذا نجد مصر فى تداخل مع كل الأحداث الإلهية .......؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*بحكم موقعها الجغرافي *

*وملازمتها جميع الأحداث في العهد القديم كما ذكرت *

*فلن تنسلخ يومًا مصر من الأحداث *

*في آية تؤيد قولك في أحد المشاركات السابقة وهي :*
التثنية 32 : 21 
هم أغاروني بما ليس إلها أغاظوني بأباطيلهم. 
فأنا أغيرهم *بما ليس* شعبا *بأمة غبية* أغيظهم. 
​*النهاية قرّبت وفادينا سوف يُنهي مشهد الشر تمامًا *

*ويبقى الأشرار على الأرض ونتمتع نحن بالمسيح في بيت الآب *

.​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2013)

بكل أمانه
أستمتعت جدا بموع حضرتك
فى الأسلوب والسرد
الرب يبارككم
مشكورين دا جدا جدا


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ....
> لما المسيح يطيب خاطر ابراهيم عليه السلام ويبارك اسماعيل عليه السلام
> 
> (أَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ، فَقَدِاسْتَجَبْتُ لِطِلْبكَ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ. سَأُبَارِكُهُ حَقّاً، وَأَجْعَلُهُ مُثْمِراً، وَأُكَثِّرُ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ جِدّاً فَيَكُونُ أَباً لاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيساً، وَيُصْبِحُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً" سفر التكوين
> ...



*الأسلوب المعتاد ..... انتقاء النصوص والتلاعب بها .... إليك النص كاملا

فَوَجَدَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى عَيْنِ الْمَاءِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ عَلَى الْعَيْنِ الَّتِي فِي طَرِيقِ شُورَ, وَقَالَ: "يَا هَاجَرُ جَارِيَةَ سَارَايَ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتِ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبِين؟". فَقَالَتْ: "أَنَا هَارِبَةٌ مِنْ وَجْهِ مَوْلاَتِي سَارَايَ". فَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: "ارْجِعِي إِلَى مَوْلاَتِكِ وَاخْضَعِي تَحْتَ يَدَيْهَا". وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: "تَكْثِيراً أُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكِ فَلاَ يُعَدُّ مِنَ الْكَثْرَةِ" وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: "هَا أَنْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ. وَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ إِنْسَاناً وَحْشِيّاً يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمَامَ جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ".

ليس معنى أنه يكون أمة عظيمة إنها أمة بارة ..... بل عظيمة فى العدد .... وهذا ما حدث ...... لكنها أمة وحشية .... يدها على كل أحد..... ويد كل أحد عليها

نعود للموضوع ......

*


----------



## T 95 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأسلوب المعتاد ..... انتقاء النصوص والتلاعب بها .... إليك النص كاملا
> 
> فَوَجَدَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى عَيْنِ الْمَاءِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ عَلَى الْعَيْنِ الَّتِي فِي طَرِيقِ شُورَ, وَقَالَ: "يَا هَاجَرُ جَارِيَةَ سَارَايَ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتِ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبِين؟". فَقَالَتْ: "أَنَا هَارِبَةٌ مِنْ وَجْهِ مَوْلاَتِي سَارَايَ". فَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: "ارْجِعِي إِلَى مَوْلاَتِكِ وَاخْضَعِي تَحْتَ يَدَيْهَا". وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: "تَكْثِيراً أُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكِ فَلاَ يُعَدُّ مِنَ الْكَثْرَةِ" وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: "هَا أَنْتِ حُبْلَى فَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ. وَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ إِنْسَاناً وَحْشِيّاً يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمَامَ جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ".
> 
> ...



العهد مرتبط بالطاعه لا بالنسل و الا لو مبدأ الله بالنسل لأصبح الله عنصرى    

سر أمامي وكن كاملاً، فأجعل عهدي بيني وبينك  \  تكوين 17 : 1


الان ارجع لموضوعك  سلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> العهد مرتبط بالطاعه لا بالنسل و الا لو مبدأ الله بالنسل لأصبح الله عنصرى
> 
> سر أمامي وكن كاملاً، فأجعل عهدي بيني وبينك  \  تكوين 17 : 1
> 
> ...



*لا تفسر على مزاجك القرآنى...... 
أنك تنتقى ايضا ...... أكمل يا سيد نصر

و قال ابراهيم لله ليت اسماعيل يعيش امامك. فقال الله بل سارة امراتك تلد لك ابنا وتدعو اسمه اسحق واقيم عهدي معه عهدا ابديا لنسله من بعده. واما اسماعيل فقد سمعت لك فيه ها انا اباركه و اثمره و اكثره كثيرا جدا اثني عشر رئيسا يلد و اجعله امة كبيرة. و لكن عهدي اقيمه مع اسحق الذي تلده لك سارة في هذا الوقت في السنة الاتية.

أما عن العنصرية فاسأل فى ذلك من قال: كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس  ......
*سلام


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتقاء ايه وتلاعب ايه؟ هو انا شفت غيرها؟ شوف ياصوت انا مو وقحه لدرجه اتلاعب بنصوص المفروض تعرفونها قبل لا اعرفها.. كل ما في الامر ان حز في خاطري تقول عن اسماعيل عليه السلام سبب بلاء العالم 
رحت اتاكد اذا كان هذا راي المسيحين.. وكتبت في جوجل اسماعيل في الكتاب المقدس .. ظهرت لي ذي نصوص وجبتها.. هذا كلما في الامر فبلاش تتهمني بتلاعب..  مو مشكلتي اذا بعض الايات تبارك فيه وبعضها لا!

ثم
انا ما شفتش الايه اللي حضرتك جبتها ولو شفتها كنت استغربت من التناقض بينها وبين الايات الاخرى.. جبتها انت 
الآن وعرفتها وللاسف فسرتها بمزاجك ورسخت التناقض في فهمي..
 المهم اني رحت ادور عن تفسيرها ووصلت لموقع تفسير الكتاب المقدس.. 

12 وأنه يكون إنسانًا وحشيا يده على كل واحد ويد كل واحد عليه وامام جميع إخوته يسكن "

(إنسانًا وحشيًا: أصل الكلمة "إنسانا كالفرا" والفرا هو حمار الوحش وهو معروف بقوته وميله للحرية والانطلاق في الصحراء ومن الصعب تذليله وإخضاعه وحمار الوحش عند العرب يعتبر من الحيوانات الراقية (أي 5:39-8) وهذا الوصف هو أحسن وصف للعرب البدو. فصار رمزًا لحياتهم الطلقة وإسمعيل هو أبو العرب. يده علي كل واحد: يميل البدو لغزو من حولهم وتقوم الحروب بين قبائلهم ويعتبرون الأسلاب الناتجة عن الغزو من الربح الحلال ويد كل أحد عليه: لاحظ أن الجزاء من نفس جنس الخطية. أمام جميع إخوته يسكن: أي أن الشعوب العربية المتناسلة من إسمعيل يكون لها كيانها المستقل كشعوب مستقلة أمام باقي الشعوب المتناسلة من إبراهيم أي غير خاضعة لأحد منهم.)

التفسير ده ازال عني التباس او تناقض الايه دي  مع
 باقي الايات الاخرى لانه تفسير مفهوم نوعا ما.. 

وحتى لو اخذت بتفسيرك ف واضح ان اللي اللي حيطلع عينهم يستاهلون لانهم حيطلعون عينه

(لأن الرب سمع صوت شقائك، ويكون رجلا وحشيا: يده على الكل، ويد الكل عليه)
!*

*وان اسماعيل سبب بلاء العالم تظل وجهة نظرك مو كلام الكتاب المقدس
والا من باب اولى ان اسحاق يكون سبب بلاء العالم لان مهما ابناء واحفاد اسماعيل 
ارتكبو فضائع وافترو ذنبهم ماراح يوصل الى حد ذنب اليهود..  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> (يده علي كل واحد: يميل البدو لغزو من حولهم وتقوم الحروب بين قبائلهم ويعتبرون الأسلاب الناتجة عن الغزو من الربح الحلال ويد كل أحد عليه: لاحظ أن الجزاء من نفس جنس الخطية.)
> 
> *






*أليس ما قلته ..... بنى اسماعيل وغزوهم لجيرانهم ورد جيرانهم بنفس الأسلوب ........؟؟؟؟   .....وبهذا صاروا سبب رئيسى فى بلاء العالم 

أما باقى مشاركتك فسأترك للأدارة الأسلوب الذى تراه فى الرد*


----------



## تيمو (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*لماذا مصر؟

مصر بحسب التفسير الروحي هي رمز الإستقلالية ، ورمز العالم والبُعُد عن الله بسبب وجود النيل كما أذكر هو رمز الإستقلالية ... لذلك عندما ذهب إليها إبراهيم ليس بحسب إرادة الله، وكذب هناك.

لماذا ذهبت العائلة إلى مصر؟ كما أعتقد بسبب التوزيع السياسي فمنطقة ما تُعرف ببلاد الشام حالياً كانت تحت السيطرة الرومانية بشكل عام ، وهذا ما يمكن أن نستنتجه أنهم قرروا أن يسكنوا في الناصرة عوض بيت لحم ..
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> *لماذا مصر؟
> 
> مصر بحسب التفسير الروحي هي رمز الإستقلالية ، ورمز العالم والبُعُد عن الله بسبب وجود النيل كما أذكر هو رمز الإستقلالية ... لذلك عندما ذهب إليها إبراهيم ليس بحسب إرادة الله، وكذب هناك.
> 
> ...



*ومصر ايضا كانت تحت السيادة الرومانية ......*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مفتكرش ان فيه سبب معين ان مصر تكون عامل مشترك فى كل حاجة كده 
يعنى لو كانت لبنان كنا بردو هنقول لماذا لبنان 
لكن افتكر ان موقع مصر الجغرافى وانها كانت اول حضارة حقيقية فى التاريخ البشرى ويمكن كمان طبيعة المصريين كشعب خلت مصر عامل مشترك فى احداث تاريخية مهمه 
ليه اختارت العائلة المقدسة مصر ؟ بردو متهيألى مفيش سبب محدد يعنى لو كانو راحو على الاردن كنا بردو هنقول ليه الاردن 
يمكن مصر وقتها كانت اكتر امانا 

لكن هو فيه شئ خاص بالنسبة لمصر , مصر هى المفتاح الروحى للمنطقة كلها 
لو مصر عرفت المسيح , المنطق كلها هتعرف المسيح وهيكون سهل انتشار الايمان فيها بسبب المصريين 
يمكن لان ديه طبيعة المصريين , وخلى بالك ان المسيحيين المصريين هما القادة الروحيين لمسيحيين المنطقة


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مصر هى المفتاح الروحى للمنطقة كلها



*لن اكون مغالى لو قلت ان مصر هى المفتاح الروحى للعالم ...

منها خرج العبرانيين لأرض الميعاد كى يولد المسيح هناك ويفدى العالم

العذراء مريم لها ظهورات عديدة فى العالم .... كلها لأعداد معدودة لا يتعدى عددها اصابع اليد الواحدة ...... لكنها ظهرت للجموع فى مصر .... للكافة ... للمؤمنين وغير المؤمنين ....

مصر ...... موجودة فى فكر الله من سفر التكوين .... وحتى سفر الرؤية ....

حتى الرسائل التى يعطيها الرب للعالم, عشاء عرس الخروف, والموجودة فى توقيعى, اعطاها الرب للعالم من خلال إنسانة ولدت وعاشت فى مصر  *


----------



## تيمو (17 أكتوبر 2013)

> مصر هى المفتاح الروحى للمنطقة كلها



كلامك مخالف للفكر المسيحي ، فمصر دائماً تشير للعالم والإستقلالية والبُعُد عن الله. عندما نتحدث عن مصر في العهد القديم وكتفسير روحي لا تُربط بأي مفهوم أو فكر روحي. إضافة على أنه فعلياً وتاريخياً مصر عزلت نفسها عن الأحداث الكنسية ولم تكن يوماً جزءاً مؤثراً في أي من الأحداث وتحديداً بعد مجمع خلقيدونية.

أتفق معك بخصوص أنه لا يوجد جواب للماذا مصر، وأتفق أيضاً أنها كانت الأكثر أمن، وخصوصاً أنه على ما يبدو كان هناك علاقات محبة أو عداوة بين الحكّام الرومانيين في ذلك الوقت، وبناءً عليه عادت العائلة المقدسة إلى الناصرة وليس بيت لحم. ولكن المؤكد أن المسيح كان يجب أن يذهب لمصر ومن ثم يعود للناصرة لتتميم النبوات ولذلك فإن جميع الأحداث السياسية تهيأت في ذلك الزمن (مليء الزمان) لمجيء المسيح.

صوت صارخ: أظن أن روما لم تكن متغلغلة في حكم مصر كمثل منطقة (بلاد الشام)، اعذرني على عدم اطلاعي لتاريخ مصر في فترة المسيح.


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> كلامك مخالف للفكر المسيحي ، فمصر دائماً تشير للعالم والإستقلالية والبُعُد عن الله. عندما نتحدث عن مصر في العهد القديم وكتفسير روحي لا تُربط بأي مفهوم أو فكر روحي. إضافة على أنه فعلياً وتاريخياً مصر عزلت نفسها عن الأحداث الكنسية ولم تكن يوماً جزءاً مؤثراً في أي من الأحداث وتحديداً بعد مجمع خلقيدونية.
> 
> أتفق معك بخصوص أنه لا يوجد جواب للماذا مصر، وأتفق أيضاً أنها كانت الأكثر أمن، وخصوصاً أنه على ما يبدو كان هناك علاقات محبة أو عداوة بين الحكّام الرومانيين في ذلك الوقت، وبناءً عليه عادت العائلة المقدسة إلى الناصرة وليس بيت لحم. ولكن المؤكد أن المسيح كان يجب أن يذهب لمصر ومن ثم يعود للناصرة لتتميم النبوات ولذلك فإن جميع الأحداث السياسية تهيأت في ذلك الزمن (مليء الزمان) لمجيء المسيح.
> 
> صوت صارخ: أظن أن روما لم تكن متغلغلة في حكم مصر كمثل منطقة (بلاد الشام)، اعذرني على عدم اطلاعي لتاريخ مصر في فترة المسيح.



*اقرأ اشعياء 19*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أكتوبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> كلامك مخالف للفكر المسيحي ، فمصر دائماً تشير للعالم والإستقلالية والبُعُد عن الله. عندما نتحدث عن مصر في العهد القديم وكتفسير روحي لا تُربط بأي مفهوم أو فكر روحي. إضافة على أنه فعلياً وتاريخياً مصر عزلت نفسها عن الأحداث الكنسية ولم تكن يوماً جزءاً مؤثراً في أي من الأحداث وتحديداً بعد مجمع خلقيدونية.
> 
> أتفق معك بخصوص أنه لا يوجد جواب للماذا مصر، وأتفق أيضاً أنها كانت الأكثر أمن، وخصوصاً أنه على ما يبدو كان هناك علاقات محبة أو عداوة بين الحكّام الرومانيين في ذلك الوقت، وبناءً عليه عادت العائلة المقدسة إلى الناصرة وليس بيت لحم. ولكن المؤكد أن المسيح كان يجب أن يذهب لمصر ومن ثم يعود للناصرة لتتميم النبوات ولذلك فإن جميع الأحداث السياسية تهيأت في ذلك الزمن (مليء الزمان) لمجيء المسيح.
> 
> صوت صارخ: أظن أن روما لم تكن متغلغلة في حكم مصر كمثل منطقة (بلاد الشام)، اعذرني على عدم اطلاعي لتاريخ مصر في فترة المسيح.



ميتو وحشتنى الخناقات النقاشية معاك :smile01:smile01
اه طبعا مصر هى رمز العالم والشر فى العهد القديم 
ولكن ده لايمنع ان الله حاليا ( فى العهد الجديد ) بيستخدمها وهيستخدمها بقوة من اجل المنطقة كلها 
متنساش ان مصر لازالت محتفظة بأكبر تجمع مسيحى فى المنطقة 
ومصر هى اللى خرجت اكبر الخدام والمرنمين والقسس والقادة الروحيين اللى بيقودو بشكل كبير الفكر الروحى لمسيحيين المنطقة كلها 
معتقدش ان كل ده صدفة او انه مش دور ربنا لمصر انه عايز يشتغل ويغير فيها مش لانها احسن من باقى البلاد حواليها ولا لان ربنا بيحبها اكتر 
لكن لان طبقا لظروفها وعدد سكانها وموقعها وتاريخها وعدد المسيحيين فيها والنشاط الكنسى فيها , ده هيخليها ليها دور كبير اوى فى نشر الايمان فى المنطقة كلها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أليس ما قلته ..... بنى اسماعيل وغزوهم لجيرانهم ورد جيرانهم بنفس الأسلوب ........؟؟؟؟   .....وبهذا صاروا سبب رئيسى فى بلاء العالم
> 
> أما باقى مشاركتك فسأترك للأدارة الأسلوب الذى تراه فى الرد*



ما تكلمت عن غزو حضرتك قلت ان ولادته سبب بلاء العالم.. وتعليقي كان على هذه الكلمه بذات مش انت اللي تقرر
 من هو بلاء او خير دام ماعندك نص يقلك كذا
الغزو اللي تتكلم عنه مو من اختصاص العرب منذ القدم وكل الناس والشعوب اللي تسكن قدام بعض يغزو ويتحارشو في بعض.. 
ثم انا ما بدافعش عن العرب ماعندي مشكله تقول فيهم العبر هذا رايك وانت حر فيه

اما اسلوبي يا زينه ما تعديت عليك ابد دافعت عن اتهامك لي بتلاعب 
 ولو ازعجك اسفه مو قصدي ازعجك  بقدر مااني بغيت اوصلك اعتراضي


----------



## T 95 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> أما عن العنصرية فاسأل فى ذلك من قال: كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس  ......
> [/B]سلام



اكمل انت اذا .. (تأمرون بالمعروف و تنهون عن المنكر ) ربط خير امه بالعمل لا بالجنس و لا بالنسب


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> اكمل انت اذا .. (تأمرون بالمعروف و تنهون عن المنكر ) ربط خير امه بالعمل لا بالجنس و لا بالنسب



*وكذلك فعل إله التوراة ....... ورفض هذا الشعب واسلمه لآسريهم عندما زاغوا وفسدوا .......


ثم المعروف والمنكر من وجهة نظر مين ......؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## T 95 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وكذلك فعل إله التوراة ....... ورفض هذا الشعب واسلمه لآسريهم عندما زاغوا وفسدوا .......
> 
> 
> ثم المعروف والمنكر من وجهة نظر مين ......؟؟؟؟
> *



لا تفتح نقاط تطلب ردود و نقاط .. ثم تأتى بعدها و تلقى اتهام انى خرجت الموضوع عن محتواه 

القضيه ليست هدفها الجدل او الهجوم القضيه تدور حول الامانه العلميه و المنطق لا اكثر .. لديك نص يقول ( سر امامى و كن كاملا فاجعل عهدى بينى و بينك ) هنا ربط العهد بالطاعه و نص اخر يقول (و لكن عهدي اقيمه مع اسحق الذي تلده لك سارة ) فربط العهد بالنسل لا الطاعه .. كيف يستويان !! 

و المعروف و المنكر من وجهة النظر المشتركه و المنطقيه لتعاليم الله .. لا يمكن ان نقول هذا المتهم برىء من وجهة نظر الدفاع و مذنب من وجهة نظر النيابه .. بل الصحيح هو اما برىء او مذنب من وجهة نظر العداله و القانون و الاسس التى يتفق عليها الطرفان 

و فى الحقيقه لست متحمس لمناقشات جدليه هنا ان احببت تناقش اى شىء فافتح موضوع منفصل


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> لا تفتح نقاط تطلب ردود و نقاط .. ثم تأتى بعدها و تلقى اتهام انى خرجت الموضوع عن محتواه
> 
> القضيه ليست هدفها الجدل او الهجوم القضيه تدور حول الامانه العلميه و المنطق لا اكثر .. لديك نص يقول ( سر امامى و كن كاملا فاجعل عهدى بينى و بينك ) هنا ربط العهد بالطاعه و نص اخر يقول (و لكن عهدي اقيمه مع اسحق الذي تلده لك سارة ) فربط العهد بالنسل لا الطاعه .. كيف يستويان !!
> 
> ...



*وأنا لا اريد أن أدخل فى مجادلة ...... لكن لازم ارد على ما تدعيه
أمة لا إله إلا الله تكفر بعضها البعض .... والكل عنده نصوص يعتمد عليها ....
فمن منهم صاحب الحق ......؟؟؟؟

نرجع للموضوع*


----------



## T 95 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا تعليق   سلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

T 95 قال:


> لا تعليق   سلام



*سلام حبيبى ......*


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مصر بلد مباركه وعظيمه 
المسيح لم يهرب الى اى مكان تانى غير مصر 
فأول الرهبان الانبا انطونيوس كان منها 
واب الشركه باخوميوس 
والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين حار بدعة نسطور 
والبابا اثناسيوس الرسولى حارب بدعة اريوس 
وكتير جدا  غيرهم 
فمصر مباركه ارضا وشعبا 
ميرسى استاذ صوت صارخ للموضوع القيم 
فمصر ليست وطنا نعيش فيه بل وطنا يعيش فينا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تجي انت وتقول ان ولادته سبب لبلاء العالم !



*بينى و بينك يا هيفاء مش هو سبب البلاوى 

سبب البلاء : آدم 

الله يسامحه بأة هو و حواء 

ملعونة الأرض بسببك

:w00t:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وعاد موسى لفرعون ..... أمنحتب الثاني .... من اعتلى عرش مصر بعد أن مات تحتمس الثالث الذى كان يطلب موسى لقتله المصرى ....وكان فرعون هذا صغير السن .... تحت سيطرة مشير له, من ممكن تسميته رئيس الوزراء فى زمننا, وكان رجل من كبار رجال الدولة ... وكان يشغل منصبه هذا من أيام احمس .... وكان أسمه رخ مى رع ...
> 
> وحدثت الحوارات بين موسى وهارون من جهة ..... وفرعون ومشيره من جهة اخرى ...
> 
> ...



*عايزة أتأكد من موضوع أمنحتب ديه ؟؟؟

كنت بأحسب رمسيس



يعنى إذا كان فيه مصدر يبقى كتر خيرك
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عايزة أتأكد من موضوع أمنحتب ديه ؟؟؟
> 
> كنت بأحسب رمسيس
> 
> ...



*ده بحث طويل ...... هاعمل موضوع جديد له وسأرسل لك الرابط ....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ده بحث طويل ...... هاعمل موضوع جديد له وسأرسل لك الرابط ....*



*ياريت منتظراه بفارغ الصبر*


----------



## morandi82 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

:ab8::ab4:


----------

